# ripped soft top



## susankirk (Jun 5, 2016)

Please can anyone help me with some advice ***55357;***56842; someone as put a rip in my soft top roof... I cannot afford to replace it... Does anyone know if any repairers in Lincolnshire please thankyou... Susie


----------

